# The new Labour Law



## AAMIRWAHAB (Sep 12, 2011)

Dear All,

I am working as a Structural Engineer.
I am in a limited contract (july-09 to july-12). Now I have compeleted my two years of service, and I am getting a new offer that is more than 12000 AED pm.
So if i resign now will I be liable for work bans?
What will happen to end service benefits?

I little help is required as i am extremely confused on these new labor laws.
I spoke to MOL on 800665 3 times and got different replies everytime.
Can some body help me please.

Thanks a lot in advance for your help and time.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

According to the GulfNews "Ask the Law", since you are on a limited term contract, you *will* lose all labor rights and be subject to a ban of up to one year. The two year stipulation applies to unlimited term contracts.

gulfnews : New rules for NOC

-md000/Mike



AAMIRWAHAB said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am working as a Structural Engineer.
> I am in a limited contract (july-09 to july-12). Now I have compeleted my two years of service, and I am getting a new offer that is more than 12000 AED pm.
> ...


----------

